# 10.1 Distribution, how?



## xphile (Aug 25, 2001)

From what I've heard, 10.1 will not be a free update. This is fine. I've also heard it will not be available for download. Recently I've been reading that the update will be announced at the Paris Expo on 9/26. Considering all of this, it seems to me that most of us won't get our hands on this updgrade until sometime around the middle of November. 

I just bought an 867mhz G4 and there's no information about updates if I register, etc.

Does anyone know any more about how 10.1 will be distributed (I mean legally  )?

Thanks,

M.


----------



## Djk515 (Aug 25, 2001)

At MWNY Steve said that it will cost $20 Shipping and Handling to get the update CD.   So I geuss we have to order it from the Apple Store website. But I got a question:  If the $20 is for S&H, then why can't Apple give it out for free at their Apple Stores?  Apple won't do this though cuz they won't make any money that way.  This just proves that the $20 isn't for S&H.  It's goin' in Apple's pocket.  You all know that $20 is way too much for S&H.  If it was really Shipping and Handling it would be like $4.95


----------



## xphile (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I suspect I'll be able to go to the Apple store and pick it up. That would be great. As far as the $20, I don't really care.

I've spent $20 on parking. I've spent $40 paying a parking ticket, more times than I can count. I've spent $20 on a bottle of wine that turned out to be lousy. I've spent $20 on an expensive box of condoms, that I never got to use. I've spent $20 on a tip for a cute, sweet waitress. I've spent $20 on long distance calls to Canada for technical support, without getting the issue resolved. I've spent $20 on dropped cell phone calls. I've spent $20 on a single blank CD-ROM before they became mainstream. I've spent $20 on bad Chinese food. I've spent $20 on a CD and only one song was good. I've spent $20 on one mind altering pill. That was actually worth it. Over the years I've spent thousands of dollars that I have nothing to show for. 

$20 to Apple...

It's a rare pleasure to get something worth so much more than my $20 for a change.

Cheers,
Thanks again,
M.


----------



## Djk515 (Aug 25, 2001)

Does the fact that you were ripped off everywhere else justify getting ripped off again?  No.  

I never payed $20 for 9.1   or 9.2.1  why start now?


----------



## Djk515 (Aug 25, 2001)

O and another thing.  judging from all those sweet machines you own (brand new Quicksilver at 867 with 1.25 gigs of RAM.   1.25 GIGS!!!  The "17 Inch Studio Display.    A TiBook with 768 MEGS OF RAM!!  u gotta be kidding.  And a sweet Cube!!!!)  I'm not surprised you are so quick to have everyone rip you off. Well with all the money you have I guess twenty dollars wouldn't be ripping you off.  But I have been using a 400 MHz G4 for 2 and a half years and I had to save up for it forever.  So give us regular people a break.  Just b/c ur loaded doesn't mean we all should get ripped off.


----------



## xphile (Aug 26, 2001)

what was the last thing you spent $20 on?


----------



## Djk515 (Aug 26, 2001)

Wow, that's a good question...

hmmmm

I can't remember the last time i soent exactly $20, but I bought  a pair of running shoes for $40 a few weeks ago.


----------



## xphile (Aug 26, 2001)

I like OS X. I am happy that I still have a choice and that I am not forced to use Windows becuase there is no other option. For that choice, $20 to help make Apple as profitable as possible, just doesn't seem like a horrible thing to me. 

I can understand wanting everything for free, but they have to make money also.

I see your point about 9.1 and 9.2.1, however perhaps Apple feels that OS X 10.1 is a major enhancement, and not just bug fixes.

In any case, cheers.


----------



## dlandon (Aug 26, 2001)

I heard that you can use the "coupons" that came with OS X retail version (not beta) to get the OS X 10.1 update for free. Anyone else hear this or is the Microsoft influence really starting to show thru (paying for updates to BROKE software. Yes, OS X is broke. You can't play DVD's on the players that came with G4 using your current version of OS X can you ?) ?


----------



## CalSD (Aug 26, 2001)

The $20 includes the cost of the CD PLUS the shipping!! (I think!) I would pay the $20 to "BLOW" Windows 2000 and XP OUT the door!!!!


----------



## Soapvox (Aug 27, 2001)

That $20 isn't only shipping and handling, it is a vote as well.  We are saying to the world that Apple is worty and this shows as OS sales at the end of the year, where as a free update, I don't think count.  I am gladly handing over my $20, and I may just go out and buy the new version for $129, because my vote counts!


----------



## dsparse (Aug 27, 2001)

Correct me if I am wrong but this is a microsoft pratice to charge for bug and speed improvement fixes.  I am not happy to hand over 20 dollars to get the update when the product was not finished in the first place.  Why should I pay for something twice?   This sounds like the win98 to win98 SE upgrade "bug fix" fiasco that Microsoft intoduced with the exception of the price.  Now that I think of it Microsoft did offer the bug fixes without the extra fluff as a download.  I would be more than happy to download the update no matter what the size.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 27, 2001)

If Apple took this sort of approach to letting out products all the time, i wouldn't even think of payimng for 10.1, but this is the first time Apple's ever done this. They need $20 to pay the paeople who worked long into the night getting this thing out the door.

10.0 is not to 10.1 as Win95 is to Win 98


----------



## dsparse (Aug 27, 2001)

I said win98 to win 98 SE (Second Edition).  the win98 SE upgade fixed bugs and added a few features over the original win98.  This sounds exactly like the 10.0 to 10.1 to me with the exception of the the difference in price. I did not reference win95 although that is an even more extreme example than mine.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 27, 2001)

We both have the same idea though, both Win98 in my example and Win98SE in your example are examples of builds that corrected the bugs that were already known and shipped with the first version.


----------



## dlandon (Aug 27, 2001)

I just feel that this is the start of bad things for Apple again. Having to pay for an UPGRADE that FIXES BUGS is not the correct way to approach this. You want my 20 bucks, no problem. I love Apple enough to give them that. But I want more than just bug fixes next time. However, I did read that Apple was incorporating SMB into the 10.1 release. I believe this to be true and that means that you can save $99 by not having to buy DAVE from Thursby Software (?) anymore for FULL Winblows integration into OUR Mac networks (not Windoze networks!). LOL! MAC ON DUDES!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 27, 2001)

Apple needs to pay the workers that produced this product on overtime. Its fine one time, we all know its a good enough product to pay for, but if Apple makes a pattern out of this, then ill be worried. Im sure this is just an isolated case.


----------



## Schizophonic (Aug 28, 2001)

The really irritating thing is, i really wouldnt mind paying $20 for it, if it werent for the fact that i love int he bloody uk! $20 should end up as being about £13 but knowing Apple UK i will end up Paying £20 -£25 which translated to about $30- $40!!!!!!! Does that seem Fair to you? i think not!!!!! Plus my EVIL parents aint letting me take my beloved iMac to University with me and have bought me a IBM THINKPAD!!!!!! UGH!!!!!! WINDOZE!!!!!!
Someone Swap it for an iBook!
lol


----------



## quattelly (Aug 28, 2001)

1) Apple is charging for an update to get the features they said we would have months ago.  OS X is basically a beta right now and 10.1 is appearing like what should really be the release version.  Its the principle of having to pay for something that should be free.  If its really just shipping and handling let Mac users around the world mirror the update on ftp sites for people to download.

2) Windows XP is microsofts new consumer version of windows that is based on the windows NT kernel.  This is a major step for people using Windows 95,98,ME, all of which are horribly buggy and unstable.  Whether you like the interface, or the "experience", or whatever, Windows NT (and 2000, and XP) is a very reliable, and fast OS.  XP is currently released as a beta and is faster, as stable, and has all the features working.


----------



## bradleysmith (Aug 30, 2001)

PC professionals had to pay to "upgrade" from NT to Win 2000 and now they'll have to pay another $100 to upgrade from Win 2000 to XP. The cost of buying Mac OS X outright is what, $100? and then $20 for the upgrade.

I just don't see how anyone can say that microsoft are fairer about upgrades than Apple.

I've heard that 10.1 will come on 4 CDs. Mac OS X, Mac OS 9.2, Developer tools and some other stuff. Making it downloadable isn't really an option because of the size I guess.

And that's another thing. At least Apple (now) ship development tools with their OS. Microsoft don't. You have to pay a few hundred dollars more if you want to program Windows.

I use Windows 2000 every day and it sucks a big dog's c*%k in my opinion.

Brad


----------



## lelereb (Aug 30, 2001)

Ok but 10.1 is not a new OS, it fixes 10.0.4 bugs, fixes the lack of speed, enables the DVD view, fixes some developper tools bugs...

All this features was expected in 10.0.0!
Ok Apple says that DVD was not available in the first version, but not that I'll need to pay for it!

Who gets OSX on 24 march gets it knowing that it's not finished, and gets it to test and familiarize with the new OS, without this guys OSX would had a slower upgrade. Apple must say thanks to this guys.

I hope that a free dowload would be available.


----------



## max.h (Aug 30, 2001)

to reassure Schizophonic the uk upgrade will cost £15 (to cover costs of postage and packing!).

But there is no reason why we should have to pay for a bug fix, you may say that that pc users have to pay for windows upgrades, but that to get extra and better features, we're having to pay for features that we should of already had. 

I shelled out £35 for the beta (which refused to run) and £70 for Mac OS X (with all it's incompatabilities) and yet I'm expected to shell out another £15 for features which I've already paid for!

fair enough apple should charge if it has to send people cds in the post, but even so £15($) is just a bit steep to send a cd through the post (hell it only £10 to get my computer delivered, complete with monitor, scanner and printer!)

Apple should definately offer a free download to those with net access & should charge something reasonable (£5 or something) to other without.


----------



## bradleysmith (Aug 30, 2001)

There's no denying that 15 pounds more than covers CD production costs, packaging and postage I guess so they (Apple) will definately profit out of this.

I'm looking at it from more of a developers viewpoint. 10.1 will provide me with an Objective-C++ compiler, which I desperately want. 15 quid for a new compiler is cheap. I haven't got a DVD or CD writer so couldn't give a monkey's about that stuff.

There's something for everyone in this release.

Yes it is an upgrade but (and I've said this before):-

If you chose to buy Mac OS X without bothering to read reviews (which would have told you about the lack of speed and functionality) then you had no idea what you were getting and therefore must accept what you get. If, on the other hand, you did read reviews before buying then you knew what you were getting before you parted with your cash and decided that you could live with it in which case you still have the option of living with it. Just don't buy the upgrade. easy!

Me, I'll gladly pay 15 quid for all the extras we'll get.


----------



## Djk515 (Aug 30, 2001)

I remember when everyone first found out about how Microsoft plans to have XP users pay a yearly fee in order to use the OS, everyone was laughing at how ridiculous that was.  Now Apple is basically doing the same thing.  $20 for 10.1   Then what happens when 10.2 comes out, say in Fall 2002?   Another $20.  That's ridiculous.  And we're all hypocrites for laughing at Micro$oft.

And what's this crap about how you get 4 CDs w/ the 10.1 update.  OS 9.2, OS X.1, Developer Tools, and something else.  Hello!!  If you are updating then you already bought 10.0 and that comes with the Developers Tools and OS 9.1 which is easily upgradeable to 9.2 online.

Just when Apple is starting to bring their hardware prices down to a reasonable level, now their software becomes ridiculously expensive.


----------



## garretwp (Aug 31, 2001)

dsparse, sorry to say but no one forced you into buying Mac 10.0. If you think that it was not finished or to even your likings, then why did you buy it? YOu should of waited till you got  a full verion to your likings. Dont get mad at apple fo charging for an upgrade. This is to help the developers and the hard work that they produced for us to have a  stable and wonderful os. : )

Garrett


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 31, 2001)

The only reason that people would continually pay for $20 updates is if the past update sucked and didn't give them what they wanted. Now how many people will continiually pay for updates that suck?  Most of you dont even want to pay for one! Charging $20 for every update will never happen because eventuially people will figure out that they dont need to update (after 10.1 that is). Apple knows that its testing the limits, it doesn't want to step on anyones toes, but they need to say in the black for its shareholders.


----------



## bradleysmith (Aug 31, 2001)

The developer tools will be updated e.g. Objective C++ compiler. Not everyone has a Cable modem so the 9.21 upgrade is not easily available to everyone and for these people a CD copy of the upgrade would be welcome.

As I say, if you bought OS X 10.0 without reading reviews then you get what you deserve. Would you buy a car without a test drive or at least reading some reviews about it? If you think 10.0 is too slow then pay your $20 and upgrade. If not then no one is forcing your hand! Stick with 10.0.

I am f*%#ing sick to death of all you moaning, whining whingers. If you think Apple are ripping you off then why don't you all just f#%k off and buy Windows machines from Dell and good riddance.



> _Originally posted by Djk515 _
> *I remember when everyone first found out about how Microsoft plans to have XP users pay a yearly fee in order to use the OS, everyone was laughing at how ridiculous that was.  Now Apple is basically doing the same thing.  $20 for 10.1   Then what happens when 10.2 comes out, say in Fall 2002?   Another $20.  That's ridiculous.  And we're all hypocrites for laughing at Micro$oft.
> 
> And what's this crap about how you get 4 CDs w/ the 10.1 update.  OS 9.2, OS X.1, Developer Tools, and something else.  Hello!!  If you are updating then you already bought 10.0 and that comes with the Developers Tools and OS 9.1 which is easily upgradeable to 9.2 online.
> ...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 31, 2001)

1st of all, cool your pipes man.
2nd, $20 will ONLY get you the OS X upgrade CD.  The OS 9.2, OS X, Dev Tools and the "other things" will be on the FULL version of OS X.  Do you really think that Apple would give you 4 CDs for $20??? ha ha ha ha ha...even LINUX which is FREE is $60 for 4 CDs.


----------



## bradleysmith (Aug 31, 2001)

First of all, okay I am chilled.

Secondly re 4 cds I'm telling you what I've heard from ADC developers. We'll see come 26th Sep.

The dev tools that ship with 10.0 do NOT work with 10.1. You're telling me Apple are gonna let me upgrade and then tell me my dev tools don't work any more and I have to buy the full version again? I think not.

Thirdly If you pay $60 for Linux then you're a mug and more fool you.

Brad



> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *1st of all, cool your pipes man.
> 2nd, $20 will ONLY get you the OS X upgrade CD.  The OS 9.2, OS X, Dev Tools and the "other things" will be on the FULL version of OS X.  Do you really think that Apple would give you 4 CDs for $20??? ha ha ha ha ha...even LINUX which is FREE is $60 for 4 CDs. *


----------



## Kinniken (Aug 31, 2001)

If Apple says the 20$ are just handling fees and that the soft is otherwise free, why should it be forbidden to distribute it around you? Both by duplicating the CD and putting it for dl... that way the mac users, not apple, are paying for the distribution...
I'm going to AppleExpo, I expect to get the update there for free, and I'm gonna ask the guy making the demos in public if I'm allowed to distribute it. And if he says no, he's going to have some explanations to do ;-)

Kinniken


----------



## dsparse (Aug 31, 2001)

garretwp, 

          I don't want any of the new programs that come with the update I just want the speed.  If they could offer a way to increase the speed of Osx by downloading patches that would be great.  Other than the speed of the os I think it is a wonderful os.  It is far more stable than OS9.


----------



## dannyvin (Sep 7, 2001)

Wait a minute, who told you that 10.1 is not available for download? The last time I visited the Apple store, I specifically asked the local genius about a *free* download, and he told me that a download would be available from the apple website, but he doesn't recommend it unless you have a high speed connection. So if I'm wrong please correct me!

Danvin


----------



## Kazrog (Sep 7, 2001)

You people are really pissing me off. Where are you getting your info? You are treating rumours as *fact*, and that is moronic...

Bottom line, there's every bit as good of a chance that this update will be FREELY DOWNLOADABLE!!!

Until you see it on Apple.com, don't believe a word!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 7, 2001)

downloadable perhaps...but it is more likely that people cannot download the >250Mb file where they are (I expect 10.1 to be at least 250Mb)


Admiral


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

probably closer to twice that


----------



## jock (Sep 7, 2001)

I can tell you that 10.1 WILL NOT BE A DOWNLOAD.
4g48 is a 468meg file that installs over the top of 10.04 and any build greater than 4g27. There is too much that has changed for this to be a simple download, no your going to shell out $ for a CD.


----------



## paulsomm (Sep 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bradleysmith _
> *PC professionals had to pay to "upgrade" from NT to Win 2000 and now they'll have to pay another $100 to upgrade from Win 2000 to XP. The cost of buying Mac OS X outright is what, $100? and then $20 for the upgrade.
> Brad *



Not that I disagree, but XP is $199 for the "professional" upgrade, $599 for the full version.  Compare to $30 for Windows95 when it came out, that really sucks.

I'm also curious as to why Apple calls Mac OS X with the numbers "Mac OS X 10.0" and "Mac OS X 10.1" etc.  Wouldn't it be "Mac OS X.1"?

And, no, I wouldn't mind paying $20 for an upgrade.  Not because I believe in apple or anyhting.  Honestly, in principle I think it's a low thing to do, but in reality the only other viable choice is Windows (unless you like Linux for a desktop OS)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 8, 2001)

If you name the upcoming release of OS X, OS X.1 people are going to think that it is a 0.1 release and people are weary of such "immature" apps.

I am going to the Peabody APple Store today.  Do you think that apple will sell upgrades to OS X in boxes at stores or will it just be available from the online store ?

Admiral


----------



## jock (Sep 8, 2001)

I'm sorry I should have said 5g48 in my earlier posts.
To the inept or niave who think this will be a simple download
There is too much to change to be a simple 20 or 30meg download, 5g48 is 468megsas a raw file, and when you turn it into an image with beta 11 of disk copy (will not work with previous versions) it expands to over 500 megs. Then you must use Apple's tools to burn as a CD as toast will not work, its in the readme!
The developers tools are an extra download.
So from a developers point of view I would be phuqing (phonetically and you'll get it ) surprised if Apple released this as a download.
Get over it pay the money and enjoy.
And to the sceptics that this point 1 upgrade is immature, then remember that OSX has roots that go back 10 years!


----------



## wyvern (Sep 8, 2001)

steve jobs in the expo said...

It's going to be a free upgrade for existing owners of Mac OS 10

There you have it. It will probably use those little blue coupons that came with mac os x to give you a rebate or somethin like that. You know if he reneged on that he would be flamed for weeks.


----------



## efoivx (Sep 8, 2001)

I am currently running build g48 and trust me it's worth the 20 bucks.
honestly it's $20.00 not $80.00 or more that MS charges for minor bug fixes.
A Lot of work is going into X. As for 9.1, 9.2 .........  minor fixes are usually free but you DIDN'T! get 8.6 to 9 for free!  nor did you get from 8 to 8.5 free!  any time major work is done Apple HAS charged for it. There is a long long future ahead of X and NOT EVERy update will be a full CD and require you to pay some sort of handling charge... Apple built the software update system into the OS for a reason but it would be outrageous for most people to download 2 FULL CDs... even on broadband. T1 yes or high end cable/dsl maybe but the world is not completely on high speed yet so this isn't practical. besides would you want to sit and wait for a download slot in amongst the thousands that now run OS X? let alone the slow connection due to all those concurrent downloads??? It's just not practical. Stop whining grow up it's $20.00 even a kid with a good paper route could afford it.

Cheers


----------



## Borias (Sep 9, 2001)

I just bought a New Apple MAC Top of the Range machine, and I specifically wanted the Development tools for OS X, Apple didn't give them to me and I asked about this and they made me run around a loop.

Does anyone know if 10.1 will have the Development CD with it?

And yes, I object to spending $20, after I just spent £3800 for this machine.


----------



## jove (Sep 9, 2001)

Hello,

Emotions aside the following is simple reality

1) Apple would have delivered 10.1 functionality in March if it was possible. Instead they delivered a stable feature inomplete unoptimized version to stop the consumers and press from throwing fits.

2) The twenty dollars is for cost of production, packaging, management, design, and shipping of the CDs. There is a lot of overhead to get that nicely designed package to your doorstep. Apple is probably even taking a hit on the 20 dollars.

3) The 20 is money in Apples pocket. If they do make a profit on this upgrade - you're damn right. They are in business to make a profit and survive.

4) If you have purchased a computer or the OS package then you cannot complain about the upgrade. You could have delayed your purchase until the product was up to your standards. There is always a price to pay for buying version 0 of a product.


----------



## efoivx (Sep 9, 2001)

You spent 3800 and you are worried about 20 more.

I'm sorry this is just petty...


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Borias _
> * I just bought a New Apple MAC Top of the Range machine, and I specifically wanted the Development tools for OS X, Apple didn't give them to me and I asked about this and they made me run around a loop.
> 
> Does anyone know if 10.1 will have the Development CD with it?
> ...



Yeah, I just got a quick silver, no developer's cd included either (it was when I origionally purchased Mac OS X 10.0.0). If you want the developer package, you can download it from apple's web site.
http://www.apple.com/developer/

Just sign up for an ADC login (its free), and then login and start the download. Well worth the download, extremely usefull.


----------



## Borias (Sep 9, 2001)

No, its not petty at all.

I paid for something, with a promise of something, I didn't get what I was promised.  However, the MAC is so vastly superior to Windows, that even with this.  However as the person above stated, $20 for shipping / handling / packaging is not that bad, considering Microsoft would charge you $50.

It's just the principle.

P.S. I am now broke after spending 3800.. I really couldn't afford it, but it was just so beautiful...


----------



## jove (Sep 9, 2001)

What was the promise?

BTW: my wife won't let me spend 3 grand on a new laptop :-(


----------



## xphile (Sep 14, 2001)

According to the Wall Street Journal:

"...Apple plans to start distributing version 10.1 this month. It will be built into new machines. People who currently use OS X can get the 10.1 upgrade free on CDs that will be available in some stores. For OS X users who want a CD sent via the mail, Apple will charge a handling fee of $19.95. Users of older Mac operating systems who want to upgrade to version 10.1 will be able to buy the new system for $129, the same price as the original version of OS X..."

Guess that answers that.

The author is Walter Mossberg. In the past, Walter has been no big fan of Apple. Lately however he doesn't seem to find enough nice things to say about Apple products.

His current article at www.wsj.com is very factual, not much we didn't know, but at least it is just clean fact based reporting, instead of the typical weenie brained article that uses terms like "Mac Faithful" and "embattled" etc.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 14, 2001)

So basically i would have been better off buying OS X right now, then running out and pre-ordering the 10.1. Damn. I wish there was a store near me, well actually, lucky me, i have one near me. Its just not open


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 14, 2001)

It's really too bad that Apple doesn't let anyone else distribute their updates on CDs. This is exactly the kind of thing I'm sure MacAddict and Macworld would love to have on their monthly CD. Their magazines would sell like hotcakes, since even the shelf price for a magazine is less than half of what Apple's asking for. Unfortunately, it's been a _long _time since MacAddict and Macworld have been allowed to help people that way...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 14, 2001)

Well....
What can one say....

We will see in a week or so what happens 
I would prefer to go to an apple store and get it since its closer, rather than mail order it cause it takes a week to get here 


Admiral


----------



## efoivx (Sep 14, 2001)

The reason Apple no longer allows others to distribute it's updates is simple.

1. Distributing themselves allows them exacting #s as to how many upgrade this in turn is used for marketing stats and such.

2. they have complete control of the quality of what you receive... there is always the chance that something on a third party cd could go wrong. MacAddict has had a virus ship on its cd in the past.

3.Apple also tries to keep the method of how to create a bootable cd somewhat a secret... if others where allowed to create installer cds they would need to disclose this info. with OS X it's a little more involved than OS 9 and older.


This shouldn't be such a huge problem... Those that have the bandwidth most likely will be able to download. For those that can't you will have to get a CD the labor and materials in the cd cost money this is what you are paying for. if you don't like it...

a. don't buy it!
b. go out and pay MORE MONEY for a faster internet connection.
either way you pay something. 


cheers


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 14, 2001)

This "download it f you have the bandwidth" suggestion got me thinking.

There are many people out there that have been getting builds off of carracho or hotline... since 10.1 is free (or so I;ve been lead to believe) is people start hosting it online for download will apple have a problem ?  Is it considered piracy ???  I am unclear about that


----------



## uoba (Sep 15, 2001)

Since Apple like to 'Think different', then why not open up the Hotline and Carracho channels with affiliated official Apple servers, and let us all download the thing, as a network of updates.

I suppose they wouldn't want to associate themselves with such a product as HL and Carracho though.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 15, 2001)

Hotline and it's like could be set up just for downloading off of it, like what Ambrosia Software has set up (they might also have it set up for chat, also, I can't remember). I'm mainly pointing it out to say that it's not _infeasible_, just not likely at all. There is also the problem that the update is free to people who have already purchased OS X., meaning they don't want everyone who wants it to get a free copy.


----------



## simX (Sep 18, 2001)

For those of you complaining about the $20 S&H charged for OS X 10.1 and that Steve Jobs said it was free, he was standing in front of a screen THAT CLEARLY SAID there was going to be a $19.95 S&H fee.  I guess some people take words too literally. 

IMHO, I think a downloadable 10.1 update would be pretty taxing on Apple's servers, if not taking them down entirely  .  I highly doubt that they would do this given the size of the update.

-- simX


----------



## wyvern (Sep 18, 2001)

Akamai's server network is designed to handle things like this. I think they had something like 8 Gb (gigabits) or in otherwords 1 GB /sec of streaming QT bandwidth at the 2000 MWSF. Perhaps it wasn't that much, perhaps it was a lot more. I don't remember exactly, but it was a LOT. Apple invested hundreds of millions of dollars in Akamai, let's see it pay off. The load on each Akamai server would not be THAT huge; there are quite a few throughout the US and many more in the rest of the world. They even have a handful in Africa!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 18, 2001)

well if 10.1GM is like trying to get a build... there r gonna B problems   I took a stroll through some carracho servers today.  Out of the approx 240 (I think) that carried some version of the pre-release (whether Fxx or Gxx ) only 3 I think had build G59 which I think is the most recent "leaked" version and those had LONG queues and at times they were too busy to even log on not to mention the fact that once downloads started, or u got in queue u get disconnected of caraccho somehow doesnt respond ok 

oh well 


Admiral


----------



## byronw70 (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, I have read all replies to this and have the following to add

1.   I do have broadband and download CD images regularly

2.  I will probably buy it anyway and spend the $40 or whatever it will be here in Australia just to have the original that I know will boot first time and will come with 9.2 etc. so that I don;t have to bother with finding the self labelled one from a folder of CD's if I ever have toi rebuild the system.

3. While I beleive that Apple should give a choice to legal owners of the OS about whether they want to order or download, I think that it's worht having the manufactured copy

4. I agree with the people who have said that maybe you should wait to purcahse if not happy with the overall package.  A freind of mine still runs 9.1 on his G4 TiBook because he does not want the integration and functionality problems that I have subjected myself to by running this first cut of A completely new Apple OS.  He does fully intendt to upgrade to 10.1 when it arrives however as it looks as it really will deliver all of the things that he needs.

Thats all folks.  Happy 10.1'ing

G3 Pbook 400, 192MB


----------

